# Waterman Transom Saver?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have never understood this concern but maybe I'm missing something. What could deliver more torque to the transom than punching the throttle and jumping the boat up on plane?

btw it's hull not haul.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

stuhastings said:


> I bought my first skiff last year a '06 Gordan Waterman 18 with a '14 yam F70. For 30 years I have always been a bay boat owner fishing SE Texas and SW Louisiana coast so there are times when I travel 60 plus miles to some locations. My question is should I use a transom saver on the motor or lock it down with the flip down motor stop when traveling. I have always used some form of a transom saver or shock on the trim piston but on this boat I was told to use the flip down stop because it has less touque on the transom. This makes me nervous as he!! because it looks like the motor is bouncing alot and it can't be good on that little transom. So I need a little input on this. I haven't put a transom saver on it so I don't know if it would bridge from first roller of the ramlin trailer to the motor without it hitting the bottom of the haul, non tunnel haul.


If it makes you nervous then use a saver to make you feel better, easy. If you think a "traditional" saver will hit the hull, then use those smaller ones the bass guys use. Forgot what they are called but have 2 prongs that depress between the motor & the mounting plate. These are often used in conjunction with hydraulic steering cylinder blocks.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I always use one, figure it can't hurt anything.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

They should change the name from transom saver to anti wiggle device. That's the only reason I used one. I drive 100 miles to the boat ramp and 100 miles home so I needed to mitigate unnecessary lateral movement on those long hauls. It also keeps the the motor from bouncing but I'm pretty confidant you will blow out a swivel bracket or trim piston long before you damage the transom.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Always use one on mine, no issues with clearance.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.m-ywedge.com

Yamaha makes a version. I just asked the same question and my Yamaha dealer suggested the wedge that fits over the piston.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always used the wedge on my last rig. I was not able to utilize a transom saver. If anything, the wedge protects the ram more than anything


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I dont like the ones that hook to the trailer. That seems like it would do more damage than letting the motor bounce around. That and if you ever got your finger stuck in one watch out.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

What does the engine manual say? I'm almost positive it will say not to trailer using the flip down motor stop. My 2016 F150 manual does. What it does say is if you can't trailer in the normal running position to use an additional support device. Since Yamaha sells a piston wedge and does not sell transom savers, I go that way. Actually, I made my own from $2 worth of 3/4" PVC.

All of the manuals are available here.
http://yamahaoutboards.com/owner-resources/owners-manuals


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jboriol said:


> http://www.m-ywedge.com
> 
> Yamaha makes a version. I just asked the same question and my Yamaha dealer suggested the wedge that fits over the piston.


This. I have the wedges on my skiff and the Yamaha version on my bay boat.. The mywedges work awesome.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I would recommend that you use one! When I picked up my 2001 Waterman in Mobile and trailered it back to Thomasville, Ga, I went over some pretty bumpy roads not to mention the straps I was using were not keeping the small outboard engine in place. I did hit a big pot hole on one of the bridges and saw the engine actually bounce up & down quite a bit! When I got home I was floored that the swivel bracket on my 25 Mercury was broken. Needless to say I was not happy and that $400.00 part was not cheap to install. Use a transom saver as it keeps your motor stable and in a fixed position!


----------



## stuhastings (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the good info it was all helpful. I believe the m-ywedge will do the trick and have a transom saver if the wedge doesn't work to my liking. 

Devrep if you are out there, after a 60 hour work week and a few too many beers I was fortunate enough to only have misspelled "hull".


----------

